# RIP Harry, we'll always remember you



## snakegirl848 (Aug 26, 2011)

I know it was a few years ago now, but every time I think about it I'm still close to crying, my poor Rhodesian Ridgeback Harry died of bloat in 2008. My family and I moved to Thailand with Harry, but a few months later decided that it wasn't for us and moved back to the UK and into our old house (which we thankfully hadn't managed to sell). Because of the risk of rabies, Harry was put into quarantine for six months when we got back, but he only made it five months. They suspected him of having bloat, so he was sent to the vet, but they found nothing wrong. Soon afterwards, they saw symptoms again and he was again sent to the vet, but again they couldn't find any evidence of it. A few days later he passed in his sleep from bloat. We were all devastated, and we still are now. He was cremated, and we now have him in a box on the mantelpiece. We don't want to bury or scatter his ashes, because then if we move we will loose him forever. RIP Harry, you were the best dog in the world, and we'll never forget you


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

i dont now what to say i read your post i felt very sad with what you must have gone though, poor harry the vets should of picked something up will this is what i would of thought,
to loss a pet is the heavest grieve an awfull shadow of pain carrying over head everyday,i fully understand your frustration and pain not been in your place been though simular,
take care of you
R.I.P.harry a truely very muched loved boy forever missed x


----------

